# Funky stool- What is this?!?!



## semperfipup

Two days ago, my 5.5 month old girl pooped all over her cage and then the rest of the day had loose stool so we took her stool sample to the vet (runny but not watery)- negative for all parasites.

I put her on the bland diet and today started introducing a bit of her regular food (Orijen large breed puppy) back into rice/hamburger combo. She went about 24 hours without pooping and today on our walk this came out of her (see photo).

What in the world is it? I tried to sift through it about put couldn't figure it out. Could it be rice? Tapeworm in spite of the negative fecal? Yuck, help!


----------



## marbury

Tapeworm wouldn't show up in fecal, but it doesn't look like that either! Do you have a cat with an indoor litterbox?


----------



## lalachka

What makes uu think it's rice? You're feeding him rice all the time?

I'm asking because I has the same thing happen, the rice in his food wasn't boiled all the way so in his poop it came out still looking like rice (and like worms, like lots of worms).

Anyone that looked at it thought it was worms. Don't give him rice for a few meals and see what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Almost looks like corn?

Could she have gotten hold of something? Cereal?


----------



## semperfipup

marbury said:


> Tapeworm wouldn't show up in fecal, but it doesn't look like that either! Do you have a cat with an indoor litterbox?


I do have a cat with an indoor litter box but her litter box is domed and in a room the dog isn't able to be in unsupervised. 

We had been feeding her rice the last two days only because she was on the bland diet so the undercooked rice pieces might be a viable theory...it would be better than worms! 

Regarding the corn comment, I dont think so...the particles are so so small and nothing in her diet has corn like that. 

Its a mystery!!!!


----------



## lalachka

Well, the easiest to rule out is rice. Stop giving it to him and either the next or the 2nd poop should look good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

I can't believe I got off the iPad and went on the regular computer to look at, and zoom in, on a dog poo :crazy:

Still looks like corn..popcorn?


----------



## marbury

Sunflowers said:


> I can't believe I got off the iPad and went on the regular computer to look at, and zoom in, on a dog poo :crazy:


LOL!! Dedication!!


----------



## TANDB

I think it's undigested rice. How long are you cooking it? I've always added more water than called for and over cooked it when feeding it to my dogs.


----------



## Suburbandiva

When Revy had diarrhea (same age as yours) and we put her on rice and ground beef she had those little specks in it at first, too. The poo looked identical. We were monitoring her poo pretty close at the time to see if there was an improvement and the kids would take pics of it on their phone and send it to me at work, so I know my poo...I could go find some pics, but I'll spare you


----------

